# What are you listening to?



## markkavin (Jul 29, 2012)

A simple thread to post music you are currently listening to


I am currently listening to "Tell Me Something I Don't Know"


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 29, 2012)

Should probably be in the Books, Music TV & Movies section, will request to have it moved.

As to what I'm listening to, Empire Ants By the Gorillaz. Thanks @Devin for reminding me I like the Gorillaz.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 29, 2012)

Im listening to "Stupid Hoe"  by "Nicki","Minaj"


----------



## ShadowFyre (Jul 29, 2012)

The Greatest Story Ever Told by Ice Kills Nine. Fucking badass.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 29, 2012)

The Guilty Gear x BlazBlue live ost perfomance 2011


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 29, 2012)

The entire greatest hits of The Killers, (currently on Spaceman). I've just rediscovered them in some of my old music and am now addicted to it


----------



## jamesaa (Jul 29, 2012)

Essence of Speed by F-777

Only just realised I've had it on repeat for over an hour... was kinda distracted from watching a Wind Waker race


----------



## Clarky (Jul 29, 2012)

On having a sort through on my music, I have ended up listening to Tupac, onto the song "U Can Be Touched" now


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 29, 2012)

Frontier Psychiatrist by The Avalanches


----------



## Gahars (Jul 29, 2012)

Touch Me by The Doors.


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Jul 29, 2012)

Holy thursday by David Axelrod.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 29, 2012)

In Time to Voices by Blood Red Shoes


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 29, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Touch Me by The Doors.


Well...I'll touch you, but I don't see why we have to be by doors


----------



## bradzx (Jul 30, 2012)

I am listen mlp music remix, Pony Rom Antic.  Aka Fairy Rom Antic.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 30, 2012)

Killer Song, sung by Yanagi Nagi


----------



## ichidansan (Jul 30, 2012)

picked ikimono-gakari back up. listening to old green day songs. and always listening to do as infinity, YUI, stereopony, FLOW, and UVERworld.
and katy perry when she comes on the radio. jap-music and 70/90's rock/alt bands on my ipod, and everything else is radio.

a really good band is Eyeshine. lead vocals is Johnny Yong Bosch (ichigo,vash,renten,many more) 
i feel like im rambling....am i rambling?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 30, 2012)

bradzx said:


> I am listen mlp music remix, Pony Rom Antic.  Aka Fairy Rom Antic.



no.

Right now, Face to Face by Daft Punk.


----------



## davidwilson (Aug 1, 2012)

My name is David Wilson listening songs is my hobby. Currently listening "A Promise Kept" song movie namely of Titanic. This is my favorite song of all. I like it so much.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Aug 1, 2012)

Electric Worry by Clutch


----------



## Tom (Aug 1, 2012)

Freedom By Alice cooper


----------



## adamshinoda (Aug 1, 2012)

A death metal album of a Vietnamese rock band.


----------



## Icealote (Aug 7, 2012)

Planning a Prison Break - The Receiving End of the Sirens


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 7, 2012)

Lost Children - Akiko Shikata


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 28, 2013)

Kraftwerk - Taschenrechner / Dentaku


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 28, 2013)

Portugal. The Man - Evil Friends


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 3, 2013)

adamshinoda said:


> A death metal album of a Vietnamese rock band.


 
No Microwave?

Anyways, I'm listening to Varius Manx - Zabij mnie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=AAXweRAUfPs


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 21, 2013)

Lose Yourself to Dance- Daft Punk <3 

The new album is excellent!


----------



## gamewitch (Jul 23, 2013)

This....


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 23, 2013)

Stim Axel - я сдаюсь
 

Russian Drum n Bass


----------



## gamewitch (Jul 23, 2013)

Too Drunk to Fuck - Dead Kennedys Lost count of the times this could have been overly fitting.


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Ethevion (Jul 26, 2013)

Lets get a bit of rap in here.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 26, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Lets get a bit of rap in here.




No 

Trap>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Rap

https://soundcloud.com/rlgrime/diplo-and-friends-rl-grime-mix


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 26, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> No
> 
> Trap>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Rap
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/rlgrime/diplo-and-friends-rl-grime-mix


 
That's an hour long mix o.o I can't listen to it right now while at work, so I'll listen to it once I get home.
By the way, what's Trap?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 26, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> That's an hour long mix o.o I can't listen to it right now while at work, so I'll listen to it once I get home.
> By the way, what's Trap?


 
Trap is best described as instrumental hip hop. So you don't have to listen to stupid ass lyrics about fucking bitches and getting money and can just enjoy the beat, which is also usually more elaborate and bass-heavy. Good for bass-heads like me who hate stupid rap lyrics


----------



## Satangel (Jul 26, 2013)

Jay Z ft Justin Timberlake - Holy Grail
So addictive, Justin's part is the best tbh.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 26, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Trap is best described as instrumental hip hop. So you don't have to listen to stupid ass lyrics about fucking bitches and getting money and can just enjoy the beat, which is also usually more elaborate and bass-heavy. Good for bass-heads like me who hate stupid rap lyrics


 
Rap is usually stupid, especially newer songs, but it isn't always stupid. Take these 2 for example, they're some of my favorites.
Trap does seem interesting though, especially since there's a lot of rap songs I hate, but love the beat they have.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 26, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> *snip*


 
>Posting DMX
>Not using this masterpiece


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 26, 2013)

Gahars said:


> >Posting DMX
> >Not using this masterpiece


 
What is that? I have no volume here. The DMX parts look like they're from X Gon' Give It To Ya.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Jul 27, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> What is that? I have no volume here. The DMX parts look like they're from X Gon' Give It To Ya.


 

DMX meets... wait for it... the Ghostbusters theme.

It's so beyond perfection it's not even funny.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 27, 2013)

Gahars said:


> DMX meets... wait for it... the Ghostbusters theme.
> 
> It's so beyond perfection it's not even funny.


All I can say is... dayum. That was so perfect. The music lined up perfectly with the lyrics, it's actually kind of scary.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 27, 2013)

Mario and Zelda: Big Band Live  I found all the songs...


----------



## Plstic (Jul 27, 2013)

North by Sango. Been listening to this album for a few days, It's pretty awesome if you're into trap and hip hop.
http://soulection.bandcamp.com/album/north


----------



## Clarky (Jul 27, 2013)

Oasis lately, good old stuff


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 29, 2013)

Listening to the new Dillinger Escape Plan, One of us is the Killer. Understanding decay is the best song, IMO.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## TheRedfox (Aug 8, 2013)

Dat videoclip >_>


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 8, 2013)

New James LaBrie album, Impermanent Resonance.


----------



## Sychophantom (Aug 8, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> All I can say is... dayum. That was so perfect. The music lined up perfectly with the lyrics, it's actually kind of scary.


It didn't line up. The vocals were chopped in bits, and the backing instrumental was slowed a bit to match. It works, but neither part is untouched.

I used to hang out on a couple of message boards for people in the UK Bastardpop scene. Picked up some of their tricks, and can generally tell when an acapella has been tweaked to fit.



Sex Pistols VS a band that tends to do covers of other mashups (this time covering a different Sex Pistols Vs Madonna mashup). It's like Inception with San Fransisco bastardpop DJs. Mix done by the DJs from Mars, though the lyrics and arrangement is from an old mash done by Go Home Productions.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 1, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/mr_carmack/rappers-rapping-rap-rapped

Rappers Rapping Rap Rapped Rappers Rapping About Rappers Rapping. 

And there isn't even any rap, so it's good


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Sep 1, 2013)

After a lady friend told me to listen to this a couple of months ago, I fell in love


----------



## henn64 (Sep 1, 2013)

VGM:

An actual song:


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## LoloLakitu (Sep 1, 2013)

As I type this,


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 1, 2013)

you be tails i'll be sonic by a day to remember
KoRn - Twisted Transistor
KoRn - Get Up


----------



## Plstic (Sep 1, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> https://soundcloud.com/mr_carmack/rappers-rapping-rap-rapped
> 
> Rappers Rapping Rap Rapped Rappers Rapping About Rappers Rapping.
> 
> And there isn't even any rap, so it's good


 
Hell yeah! Mr. Carmack is the shit. You should listen to other artists on soulection.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2013)

Video contains fragments from Школа, which are a bit violent.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 1, 2013)

AMV one of the best source of music
Raunchy- A Heavy Burden


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2013)

anime openings


----------



## Sychophantom (Sep 7, 2013)

Been on a ska revival kick the last few days. Probably because I finally tracked down a copy of this CD (Physical copy).


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## pyromaniac123 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm listening to a high pitched ringing sound in my ears.


----------



## _V1qY (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Sop (Sep 9, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/mountkimbie/you-took-your-time-feat-king

GREAT SONG FOR ALL YOU MEMERS OUT THERE


----------



## pasc (Sep 9, 2013)

This one's theme: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mightyno9/mighty-no-9

Listening till it finally releases (j/k).


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 11, 2013)

right now i am listening to this one


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Vipera (Oct 17, 2013)




----------

